# My Shows 2005



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I thought i would post up the shows i will be doing this yr so if they are near any of you guys come along and lend me your support....

24th april-NABBA West Britian Exeter

30th April Pendle Valley Barnoldswick(lancashire)

15th May Fitness Expo London Olympia

20th May British Finals(Hopefully) Southport....

hope to see some of you there....


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Time scale is quite short, how does that effect staying tight and cut, no/little time between comps. how does the energy stay for posing etc?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Good luck with them mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

keeping the shows close together is good aslong as you don't go to extremes to control water which i don't....

as for energy getting onstage gives you the energy believe me..


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Cool, good luck with all of them mate!


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 18, 2003)

Good luck Pscarb..


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

knock em dead Pscarb! best of luck mate..be sure to get some comp pics up


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

*I would go if I was a couple of miles closer* 

How do you keep the shape for a month at a time?

Would not you peak then kindof get sortof flat?

How can you get razor sharp and keep this for a month?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

exeters about 45 minute drive down the road for me.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hackskii

it is not mega hard to keep the condition if you plan ahead but to be honest mate if you do plan ahead your condition gets better show by show as long as they are reasnably close...

Killer it would be good to see you there mate all support is most welcome mate...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i'll try and attned the fitness expo at olympia


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> Hackskii
> 
> it is not mega hard to keep the condition if you plan ahead but to be honest mate if you do plan ahead your condition gets better show by show as long as they are reasnably close...
> 
> Killer it would be good to see you there mate all support is most welcome mate...


sure mate, id love to come down. Ill blag you on.


----------



## Ultimate Buzz (Feb 11, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> i'll try and attned the fitness expo at olympia


Aiming for that one myself....oh and Good luck Pscarb!


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

Theres quite a lot of guys from my gym doing the Southport show: 3 juniors, 3 Novices a couple of open entrantrants and 1 in the over 50's.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

to make the london show aswell, i might see you there DB .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sweet FA the southport show is the NABBA finals what show did the guys in your gym qualify at...

make sure any of you that can make any of the shows gives me a shout so i can come over and say Hi....


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

Sorry, misread the date of the show, our lads are doing is May 8th - North West regionals.


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

Altho im presuming at least 3 of our lads will most probably enter the May 20th show, a jnr and a novice were 2nd in the nationals, and the over 50 won the show last yr.


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

sweet_FA said:


> Altho im presuming at least 3 of our lads will most probably enter the May 20th show, a jnr and a novice were 2nd in the nationals, and the over 50 won the show last yr.


Our lads are dropping like flies for this May 8th comp, theres only a few doing it now. 2 lads picked up identical injuries last weej that require surgery. Gutted i cant make the show with being on a continental shift pattern.


----------



## BUSTER D (Mar 23, 2005)

ps - run us through your final week contest prep - food , water and your quantities of each. where aree your latest photos.....show us o ripped one.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my details for the final week prep mate will all be on my thread on Muscle web mate this will be updated daily from sat...

http://www.muscleweb.org/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=34346#post34346

as for pics i will be getting some more done tomorrow night after training....


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

bit late mate but good luck to you!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not really mate tnanks alot...


----------



## RUSC (Sep 13, 2004)

I will be at Exeter supporting my cousin Shakey. :beer:

Hope 2 see you there.

Good luck.

RUSC


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

shakey from muscleweb?


----------



## RUSC (Sep 13, 2004)

Shakey from UK-Muscle


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Tis me from both lol,Bicep started to heal so should be ok for Sundays show


----------



## RUSC (Sep 13, 2004)

Thats fantastic news m8, from what Graham was saying on monday night it looked like you were doubtful 4 the show.

Gald to here its on the mend. 

C U Sunday


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes it is great that shakey is going to make the show.....

hope your going to shout for me as well RUSC..


----------



## RUSC (Sep 13, 2004)

No-probs m8, I just hope my voice holds up.

Picked up a bit of a sore throat from my son.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Well i won my class yesterday at the qualifier i came first in Class 4 and i took 2nd in the overall which was a bonus once i get some pics i will post things up....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

excellent mate!!!!!!!!!!! well done!!


----------



## RUSC (Sep 13, 2004)

Great job m8, you looked awsome onstage. :beer:

Looked like a close run thing for the overall.

Didn't Shakey do well gettin 3rd in his class, 

just goes to show size isn't everything.

Really good show, had a fantastic day

and to top it all lost my voice


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

well done mate thats great, cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

RUSC said:


> Great job m8, you looked awsome onstage. :beer:
> 
> Looked like a close run thing for the overall.
> 
> ...


yes mate totally agree on Shakey's placing i couldnt be more chuffed for him he is a really nice guy and puts everything into his training and diet ....

it was great to meet you at the show sorry to hear about your voice though


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Congrats again mate, well done


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> Well i won my class yesterday at the qualifier i came first in Class 4 and i took 2nd in the overall which was a bonus once i get some pics i will post things up....


Congratulations!!! Awesome!!!

You have come a long way my friend, a long way. keep it up!

Can't wait to see the pictures, again bravo, job well done.

:bounce:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

well done fatty LOL


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

sweet_FA said:


> Our lads are dropping like flies for this May 8th comp, theres only a few doing it now. 2 lads picked up identical injuries last weej that require surgery. Gutted i cant make the show with being on a continental shift pattern.


from the 10 guys from our gym that planned to do the Southport show (8th May), it ended with only 3 making it onto the stage  !! we got a 3rd and 5th in the first timers and 4th in the over 50's...... not too bad!!


----------



## fatweed (May 23, 2005)

Well done in the qualifier and overall Paul,

Nice to meet you this week at Forest Gym - you looked huge!!

Bill


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

hi fatweed

fancy slipping out for a drink @ the weekend?

i can get 1 free evening pass ....can you?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers Bill.....

looking huge well i don't know about that but both me and Harold are working on that one....hoping to gain 10-15lbs in the next 12 months so i can mix it with the big guys in the EFBB....


----------



## fatweed (May 23, 2005)

top six at the EFBB britain no worries! Just watch out for H's big red pen when dieting 

Are you gonna do the light-heavies?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate to be honest the middleweight is out of reach i would have to loase 12 morelbs to make the upper limit and i don't have 12 more lbs of fat and water to lose and look big....

it would be a dream come true to place in the top 5 in the EFBB finals next yr...


----------



## fatweed (May 23, 2005)

Saw a few good pictures of you in The Beef - also see you are in the top 200 bodybuilders list in the back as well!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am looking for a copy of the beef at the moment but i am going up to Manchester today to do a photo shoot with Alex Mac the guy who produces the Beef so hopefully i should get a copy...


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> ...I am going up to Manchester today to do a photo shoot with Alex Mac...


Awesome!

I hope they turn out great and they give you some copies.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers Rob unfortunatly the shoot is cancelled as my car broke down on the way up and after 4 hrs i have just got back home i have spoken to Alex and he is keeping the invite open but due to work commitments i won't be able to do the shoot until end of july.....


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> cheers Rob unfortunatly the shoot is cancelled as my car broke down on the way up and after 4 hrs i have just got back home i have spoken to Alex and he is keeping the invite open but due to work commitments i won't be able to do the shoot until end of july.....


bad luck dude, sorry to hear that. what a bummer, so sorry to hear.


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Crap news m8,you will just have to stay in condition a bit longer now then


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm having trouble finding a copy of the beef too


----------

